# cotton material printer



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anybody know how to make a polo shirt like this?http://www.themeangreencut.com/polos.5.jpg
or how to get the whole shirt in a solid color like this.http://www.llbean.com/shop/guidePages/dbllPolos/mens/images/main_1.jpg
all i know is that the cotton material is painted with the stripes or with the solid color first,then cut and sewn together. but im trying to finde out what type or coloring do they use to make the polo shirts color before they cut and sew it......it it like a fabric dye?.....or a fabric paint?....or do they paint it in a textile printer?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

These colors are not made with a printer. The material is dyed before being sewn together.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

do you know what kind of dyes do they use?...like what are they called?...fabric dyes or cotton dyes?thank you so muchh.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Professional dye. Comes straight from the fabric manufacturer this way. If you need a specific color or pattern done, you usually just buy it that way. What are you trying to do?


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

well im trying to make some polos at home.......im also trying to make some all-over print hoodies...but i need to know the name of the dyes......i think im going to try a dye called procian mx to make some pattern polos...what do you think?


----------



## PatricksUniforms (May 22, 2008)

I have a background in fashion (textile production), and to answer your question shirts like those are dyed in huge lots when the yarn is being spun. To my knowledge there is no commercial dye that potent available to consumers, but there are some which are close.
If you plan to make a printed all-over hoodie, the easiest way to do this would be to print the pieces of the garment and then sew them together, matching the print at the seams. I have done it before several times, and I do not suggest it unless you have a strong background in sewing.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

thank you patrickuniforms for your info.by any chance do you know the name of the dyes that you said come colse to factory dyes? thank you so much.


----------

